# Forgiven's Marlin Video



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Video condensed down to five minutes


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Real nice!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Good job Rob and crew! Z man was getting spanked! That is a huge white, dont know the bama record but I bet he was close!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice video. Good sized white marlin, prob around 90lbs I bet.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome video, Awesome catch! Great memories for sure, thanks for sharing!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

VERY cool video, the kids make it even better. I'm going to show my kids the video so they get pumped for PBGFC Jr. Tournament.

Thanks for sharing Robert. :thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

DT: I am blessed that my kids and sibling's kids all love to fish and that they will hang with me for a long weekend like this past one!

We had also planned on the Pensacola Jr Angler but my daughter has the MS State Horse Barrel racing finals that weekend, so I will be driving a horse trailer rather than the YF, but we will be at the MBGFC Jr. Angler for sure!

Robert


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome work on the white.............congrats!


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Never a good idea to hold a marlin by the bill in that manner -- a bigger fish could have easily speared the deckhand and caused some major injuries. Always hold a marlins bill palms down, thumbs inward with both hands!!


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job on the video and what a great time with family!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Great video MS definately a nice one


----------

